
Facebook Permanently Disabled My Account While I was Sleeping, NO WARNINGS. - ChronoGawd
I woke up this morning to not being able to view my facebook. OR log into Spotify for my daily route to school.<p>I never post inappropriate or otherwise content on my facebook, or really anything other than some photos and jokes, not even a re-blogged copyright info.<p>I&#x27;m a pretty mellow facebook user lately, and just use it to talk to friends and family.<p>I emailed them after getting:<p>&quot;Disabled - Ineligible<p>Your account was disabled because we determined that you are ineligible to use Facebook. For more information about our policies, please review the Facebook Terms. If you think your account was disabled by mistake, please contact us. &quot;<p>When trying to log in.<p>I emailed them concerned as to why, what, how, and if possible to at least get a download of my facebook for all of the photo&#x27;s, conversations, and memories I kept on facebook with my loved ones, and they responded with:<p>&quot;Hello,<p>Upon investigation, we have determined that you are ineligible to use Facebook. You can view our Statement of Rights and Responsibilities at the following address:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;terms.php<p>Unfortunately, for safety and security reasons, we cannot provide additional information as to why your account was disabled. This decision is final.<p>Thanks for your understanding<p>The Facebook team&quot;<p>I don&#x27;t know if I was hacked and they posted some bad stuff, or what. But does anyone else have any experience or know how to deal with this?<p>It doesn&#x27;t appear that facebook had a number to call. And have not seem to have broken any of their rules or regulations.<p>Thank you!
======
Yaa101
In a year from now you will accept that they did you a favor, how unlikely it
seems now.

Good fortune with the rest of your life.

You may have guessed, I do not use Facebook.

~~~
ChronoGawd
While I am excited to embark on this new path, I am quite frustrated as to why
I can't get a download of all my conversations and photos, that mostly were
solely on Facebook because that seemed like the most reliable hoster.

~~~
Yaa101
I can imagine, keep in mind that no other place than your own equipment is
safe enough to keep your private life. Even your own equipment isn't safe
enough to go without proper backup.

2 important things you should consider in this day and age: 1\. It does not
matter if you pay for services or not, you are always considered product
instead of customer and your stuff is only interesting for them when there is
monetary gain. 2\. Everybody in any company is only there for a finite time,
this makes people not care about what happens when they move on.

Conclusion, no company or service offerer is ever fit to take care after your
stuff, only you are, online or offline.

